# Best 12 string for $1200-$1600?



## music 43 (Jun 8, 2007)

Any suggestions?


----------



## Graham (Jan 26, 2007)

Guild F-412 Maple back and sides, spruce top
Guild F-512 Rosewood back and sides, spruce top
Guild F-212 Mahogany back and sides, spruce top

Can't go wrong with Guild 12 strings.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2007)

For that money, get 2 Seagulls....


----------



## Graham (Jan 26, 2007)

I had a Seagull S12, fabulous guitar!


----------



## Antz_Marchin (Mar 31, 2006)

Used Taylor 455


----------



## peter benn (Mar 29, 2007)

High-end Yamaha in the price range? My 420 E sounds amazing.


----------



## Don't Fret (Jul 26, 2007)

I had a cedar top Seagull 12, probably the nicest 12 i've ever played.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

GONE


----------



## DavidS (Jul 10, 2009)

Graham said:


> Guild F-412 Maple back and sides, spruce top
> Guild F-512 Rosewood back and sides, spruce top
> Guild F-212 Mahogany back and sides, spruce top
> 
> Can't go wrong with Guild 12 strings.


I agree. +1


----------

